# Game Wanted South Devon Area



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I will be in Exmouth for a week in April so just wondering if anybody would be around for a game in the south Devon area. Dates I can do are Tusday 21st Wednesday 22nd or Thursday 23rd. Ideally sometime during the morning but before 1 pm would be fine.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			I will be in Exmouth for a week in April so just wondering if anybody would be around for a game in the south Devon area. Dates I can do are Tusday 21st Wednesday 22nd or Thursday 23rd. Ideally sometime during the morning but before 1 pm would be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Edit: East Devon or the Exeter area.


----------



## Twire (Mar 29, 2015)

I should be able to sort you out a game Srixon. My golf diary is at work so I'll look tomorrow. Tuesday is ladies day so that's out, but I'll see what's on Wednesday and Thursday. If you can do a late afternoon I can get you a twighlight game for Â£15


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2015)

Ive sent a message to Twire as hes a member and im awaiting a reply.
Would love a game at East Devon.
Need to know whats on the course so I will see what he says


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Twire said:



			I should be able to sort you out a game Srixon. My golf diary is at work so I'll look tomorrow. Tuesday is ladies day so that's out, but I'll see what's on Wednesday and Thursday. If you can do a late afternoon I can get you a twighlight game for Â£15
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Twire, that sounds like a deal that is too good to turn down. Have heard lots of good things about the course.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 29, 2015)

I play at Yelverton GC, more than welcome down here any time! I too would live to play East Devon though, looks a great course!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2015)

elliottlale said:



			I play at Yelverton GC, more than welcome down here any time! I too would live to play East Devon though, looks a great course!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer. Will let you know.


----------



## Twire (Mar 30, 2015)

Right, Tuesdays ladies day but we can do a twighlight from 4pm

Wednesday there's various roll ups in the morning, we can play in the afternoon but I need to be back in by 5:30 as it's the AGM that evening.

Thursday is clear we can play whenever it suits.

A Tuesday or Thursday twighlight would be my preference so I don't need to take to much time off, but see what fits in with your plans Srixon.

Tony and Elliot your welcome to join us.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2015)

Twire said:



			Right, Tuesdays ladies day but we can do a twighlight from 4pm

Wednesday there's various roll ups in the morning, we can play in the afternoon but I need to be back in by 5:30 as it's the AGM that evening.

Thursday is clear we can play whenever it suits.

Im up for it.
Just let me know your preference and I will be there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you for the invite, but I don't really finish work until 1600. Next time I know when I have a day off, il drop you a message


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Twire said:



			Right, Tuesdays ladies day but we can do a twighlight from 4pm

Wednesday there's various roll ups in the morning, we can play in the afternoon but I need to be back in by 5:30 as it's the AGM that evening.

Thursday is clear we can play whenever it suits.

A Tuesday or Thursday twighlight would be my preference so I don't need to take to much time off, but see what fits in with your plans Srixon.

Tony and Elliot your welcome to join us.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Twire, thanks for your reply, the Thursday twighlight sounds like the best option for me. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Hi Twire, thanks for your reply, the Thursday twighlight sounds like the best option for me. Looking forward to it already.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for me


----------



## Twire (Mar 31, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Hi Twire, thanks for your reply, the Thursday twighlight sounds like the best option for me. Looking forward to it already.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Perfect for me
		
Click to expand...

Great, I'll be there at 3:30 - 3:45


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2015)

Twire said:



			Great, I'll be there at 3:30 - 3:45
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed see you both there.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I will be there by 3:30, looking forward to it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, I have now watched the Mark Crossfield VLOGs around East Devon and it looks good. Just hope I can play better than he and coach Lockey did


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2015)

srixon 1 said:



			Well, I have now watched the Mark Crossfield VLOGs around East Devon and it looks good. Just hope I can play better than he and coach Lockey did

Click to expand...

You might meet Matt he works in the shop.
Seems a very nice bloke.

I watched a little of MC at Saunton West yesterday and switched off after 15 mins.
They are so slow its a tedious watch.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			You might meet Matt he works in the shop.
Seems a very nice bloke.

I watched a little of MC at Saunton West yesterday and switched off after 15 mins.
They are so slow its a tedious watch.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, you wouldn't want to be stuck behind them.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I will be in deepest darkest Devon from tonight so there is a chance that I will not have any internet connection for a couple of days. If that is the case and cannot post I aim to be at the golf club by 3:30 at the latest. Looking forward to it and also looks like the weather is going to be kind. See you on Thursday.


----------



## Twire (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll be there by about 3:45...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2015)

Twire said:



			I'll be there by about 3:45...
		
Click to expand...

See you both there.
Weather looks cracking so we are in for a good one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2015)

Well we could not have asked for a better day the weather was gorgeous.
Thanks to Twire and Srixon 1 for there company on a gentle paced 3 1/4 hour round.
The course was bone hard with plenty of run and hard fast greens and was in fine fettle,
a couple of tees were more forward than usual but still a fine test.
Myself and Twire struggled on the greens slightly so we handed Steve the win by
2 shots so another fiver finds its way into someone elses pocket.
Â£70 on some new grips from the pro shop,if anyone didn't know CoachLockey
works there and he really is a nice lad.
Was giving me lots of insight into what him and Mark Crossfield have been up to,
so look out for some Welsh course vlogs coming up.

If anyone hasn't played this course do so if your down this way the views on a clear
day are superb.


----------



## Twire (Apr 24, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed it mate, anytime you fancy a game here give me a shout.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the invite Neil, I had a great time at East Devon GC. A must play if anyone is in the area. Thought I was going to show myself up with the way that I played the 1st but I came good after that  Some spectacular views of the south coast to be seen from the top of the golf course. Great course, great weather and great company, all finished off with a couple of beers afterwards.:cheers:


----------



## Twire (Apr 24, 2015)

Your welcome Steve, glad you enjoyed East Devon. If your ever in the area give me a shout if you want a game.


----------

